# entfernen von Spiegelungen



## kwmobil (6. März 2004)

hi Leute,

wie entferne ich am besten Lichtspiegelungen in einer Frontscheibe?

habe hier das Bild dazu, welches ich in eine nächtliche Umgebung setzen will und die Tagesspiegelung in der Frontscheibe nicht gebrauchen kann.
Das Ding einfach schwarz zu machen ist Sch...


----------



## Mythos007 (6. März 2004)

Ich würde Dir doch raten in diesem Fall ein neues Foto anzufertigen,
da die manuelle Reduzierung der Windschutzscheibenspiegelungen
sehr unnatürlich wirkt… Mit freundlichen Grüßen Mythos007


----------



## kwmobil (7. März 2004)

*.................*

Hi Mythos007,

ist vollkommend ausreichend, wie Du die Spiegelung weggemacht hast. Danke!

Doch bitte, wie hast Du es gemacht? Und Ausserdem bitte in PNG abspeichern, denn so bekomme ich den ganzen Hintergrund wieder mit und fange von vorne an.


----------



## Hercules (7. März 2004)

Mythos hat wahrscheinlich mit dem Kopierstempel gearbeitet.

Wenn du solche Spiegelungen vorbeugen möchtest, dann benutze am besten ein Polarisationsfilter. Damit kannsrt du die  Reflexionen weitestgehend eliminieren.
Das geht natürlich nur unter den Physikalischen Vorraussetzungen -- eben nicht in PS -- sondern nur beim Fotografieren.


----------



## kwmobil (7. März 2004)

*.....*

tja, soo isses! Das Bild wurde mit einer Nikon Coolpixs SQ gemacht und da war eben leider kein Filter davor.

Die Frage war ja auch, wie kann ich die Spiegelung in PS entfernen und nicht wie muß ich Fotografieren. Man hat nicht immer das ganze Equickment zur Hand.


----------



## Senfdose (7. März 2004)

im Ps unter Bild>>/Einstellungen>>/ Farbe ersetzen

aber wie schon gesagt ohne die Spiegelung sieht das Bild nicht Wirklich gut aus.


----------

